# hot diggity dawg!



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

get yall some hahahaha
2" copper joints with no heat in every building! :laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It would take alot more goldfish to test a building full of 2".


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lmao. preach!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Liquid sharkbite


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I was doing a drain cleaning for an apartment complex and their handyman said he purchased something like that but it was rated allot higher in pressure. He said he was doing 410a systems with it. 410a systems have over 400psi. What worried me though is the constant thermal expansion/ contraction that would happen with a 410a heat pump. That's what usually gets evaporator coils is that constant temperature change and that's good silver solder usually.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

if its on the internet it must be true and work like a champ says every maintenance feller ever!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

He said he used it with it HVAC applications that exceed 400psi and hasn't had a leak. The stuff he was using wasn't the same as this but similar. I believe it's like $40 plus a bottle. I'll stick with pro press and silver solder but that's just me.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

LOL "national" pipe thread


----------

